# OptiNET      ?

## saletell



----------


## Mihey

"     ,  : .62-99-99."

----------


## saletell

- _   _?!! 
      ,   ,   ?!!    ,     ;-(

----------


## kit

-  -  ,    30    (, ,  -   . )

----------


## Dima0011

> -  -  ,    30    (, ,  -   . )

    45

----------


## Alex-Poltava

> 45

    45?

----------


## 23q

,     ,      100     .   ( ).   -,      500    ,      .             .    ,     .

----------


## Ezhachok

, ,   ,    ...
      -     .  -   .   -   ,      -   ,   .        ,   .    -    ...    ,   ...  
  ,            (  )   . , ,                    ? 
          .

----------

